# Omnimount Power40 question



## pcguy760 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just got a great deal on a Vizio 55" LCD TV and found a killer deal on a motorized Omnimount Power40 for $72 shipped! Now I read that this motorized mount can handle TVs up to 46" and weight up to 66LBS so I was wondering, if I used this on my 55" what will be the "side effects"??

I suspect that it will not move as much in all four direction as it would with a smaller tv but the weight of my 55" is a pound more but I doubt that would be an issue...

I know you're probably wondering why I did not just buy the Power55 mount which is made for bigger units BUT the price difference is like $250!! So I am seeing if this will work out and wondering what you pro guys opinions are?


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

It won't be covered under any warranty if it falls or breaks down. Range of motion probably won't be much of an issue due to the weight being negligible. You may have more of a problem with getting the TV plate which adapts the tv to be mounted might not fit as that TV could use a non-standard Vesa pattern or the standard for larger tvs and the mount wont match up.


----------



## pcguy760 (Nov 28, 2010)

nholmes1 said:


> It won't be covered under any warranty if it falls or breaks down. Range of motion probably won't be much of an issue due to the weight being negligible. You may have more of a problem with getting the TV plate which adapts the tv to be mounted might not fit as that TV could use a non-standard Vesa pattern or the standard for larger tvs and the mount wont match up.


Hey thanks for the quick reply :T Well I put together some specs from google, so here they are and let me know if you think I would be ok? (It seems ok to me, just thought I would get an input as well) :

Vizio E550VL : Dim. & Wt. of TV without stand - 52.13" x 32.56" x 4.95" (WxHxD); *67.68 LBS *
: Rear Mount - VESA standard 200mm x 200mm 


OmniMount Power 40 : Fits most: 23-inch to 40-inch flat panels; Supports up to: *66 lbs* (30 kg); Tilt: 0 to +15 degrees; Pan: 0 to 20 degrees left and right; Mounting profile: 2.7-inch (69mm); Maximum usable extension: 7.4-inch (189mm); VESA compliant: 100x100, 100x200, *200x200*, 200x300, 200x400, 300x300, 300x400, 400x400; Mounting: Single-stud; Color: Black. Remote controllable via IR (2 memory) and RS232 (3 memory) programmable positions (remote control included); Programmable wall detection; Safety mechanism stops motion when movement is obstructed; Includes adapters that increase VESA compatibility to 400x400; Lift abd Lock for easy installation; Virtually silent operation (40dB); Easy to install and use; Includes installation template and level


Ok thats all the details - what do you guys thinks? Should I be okay with it? 

Thanks!!


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

It should work, I would be careful about the range of motion especially on any of the extremes of left/right or up/down.


----------



## pcguy760 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok thanks I will give it a shot and see how it works out, maybe post a pic for ya hehe. Thanks nholmes1, your input was much appreciated! :T


----------

